# case 310 firing order



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does nayone know the correct firing order for a case 310b 4 cyl?
The plugs wires were pulled out of the distibutor and off the plugs, I dont see anything on the frame,or block.
Information apreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

*310 B specs.*

Firing order 1342, points setting .020, valve lash .014 cold, spark plug gap .025 If you need anymore info on this tractor feel free to ask I just went through a 310b front front to back.


----------



## jamez46 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Case series D*

The firing order for the Case Series D is 1342 Cw. The firing order is located on the head with raised letters. Spark plug type, AC set at .025. Information obtained from the IT Shop Service manual # C-16


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

jerry l elven said:


> Firing order 1342, points setting .020, valve lash .014 cold, spark plug gap .025 If you need anymore info on this tractor feel free to ask I just went through a 310b front front to back.



Do you know how to adjust the brakes on a Case 310? Around 1956 model.
Thank you, gregjo1948


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

*310 B brake adjustment.*

The brake adjustment goes as follows. Jack up back of tractor so you can spin the wheel of the brake you what to adjust There is a rod that sticks out of the brake housing that connects to the brake pedal. the end of the rod has 2 nuts loosen the outer nut (jam nut) then tighten the inside nut while spinning the tire until you feel a drag on the brakes. Then loosen inside nut 3 turns and then tighten jam nut and you are done. after this you can adjust both side a little to get both pedals applying pressure equally. Good luck as these old tractor brakes are not the best in there ever were.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

jerry l elven said:


> The brake adjustment goes as follows. Jack up back of tractor so you can spin the wheel of the brake you what to adjust There is a rod that sticks out of the brake housing that connects to the brake pedal. the end of the rod has 2 nuts loosen the outer nut (jam nut) then tighten the inside nut while spinning the tire until you feel a drag on the brakes. Then loosen inside nut 3 turns and then tighten jam nut and you are done. after this you can adjust both side a little to get both pedals applying pressure equally. Good luck as these old tractor brakes are not the best in there ever were.


Thanks Jerry. I usually work on Fords or JDs but, I ended up with this Case at a good price and couldn't help myself.


----------

